# Man Plow vs The Snow Plow (Shovel)



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

title says it all, so what do you all use?

Pros/Cons


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

The Snow Plow. Been 2 years. My guys and I love them.. I have no cons for it. Everythings good.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

bought three snow plows earlier this year love them
that being said we could not justify spending 70 bucks on a snow shovel 
it was hard enough paying 35 for the snow plow


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Bought the Man Plow last year and got to use it this year and i will def be buying a bigger one for next year. Thing is awesome and there customer care is top notch. Very happy with this product. Thanks Marc for your help


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

We have used the snow plow shovels for a couple of seasons now. Hands down the best snow/ice removal tool I have ever used. It's amazing how these things scrap packed snow and ice. They're outstanding in regard to chipping ice also. I'll gladly pay the extra cost, as long as the guys don't start to run them over with a truck or lose them. Nothing but praise for the snow plow here....


----------



## bmacd1 (Apr 5, 2010)

where can find both?


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

The Snow Plow
The Man Plow

Both advertise on this board, snow plow had their own forum while I'm not sure about Man Plow.

I looked at the man plow b4 putting my hard earn coin down on the snow plow and I couldn't be happier. Thing is they seem to be geared for different purposes if you want to ask me.

The Man Plow is setup more for pushing a lot of snow but doesn't look like it will do the work of a traditional shovel for scraping and breaking ice/hard pack on the pavement.

The Snow Plow while it looks to push less snow, it will do those things I just mentioned and not break a sweat.

In the end, IMHO both are well made American products and it's a dealers choice depending on what you need it for.

I wasn't and still am not going to push as much snow as the Man Plow can move, that's what I have a machine for. I use the Snow Plow (36") for when there isn't enough snow down to warrant getting out the machine.

I think if I didn't have a Thrower I'd probably also have a Man Plow as we do get some humdingers up here.

HTH


----------

